# Samsung Galaxy Camera: Smartphone + real Camera



## verysimplejason (Dec 21, 2012)

I was just amazed at the current innovation. This is a real camera/phone that photographers should be happy about. It may not be complete yet (not yet fully a smartphone, can't make voice calls) but it's sure a good start. I just hope they increase the camera sensor size to at least 1/1.7 with the next iteration. As of now, some dslr-like functionality (full manual control on ISO, Aperture, and Shutter speed) are already incorporated in it. It's lens is a 23mm equivalent on a 35mm camera though max aperture is 2.8. I hope they increase it to 1.8. 

http://www.dpreview.com/products/samsung/compacts/samsung_galaxycamera4g/specification


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 21, 2012)

this is better 

LEAKED Official Apple iPhone 5 Promo Video - Keynote 2012


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 21, 2012)

could be, but I like what I am seeing more on the galaxy camera. It's the form factor I guess. Lens and sensor wise, the galaxy camera has more potential than the iphone 5. I don't like camera inside a smartphone that much. I like more a smartphone inside a camera if you catch my drift.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 21, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> could be, but I like what I am seeing more on the galaxy camera. It's the form factor I guess. Lens and sensor wise, the galaxy camera has more potential than the iphone 5. I don't like camera inside a smartphone that much. I like more a smartphone inside a camera if you catch my drift.



damn joke fail.

that video is a parody. its pretty funny but when i first saw the tv ads for the samsung galaxy camera i instantly thought of this vid

take pic of food
"I am happy"
"nom nom nom'


----------



## zim (Dec 27, 2012)

You don’t have to get the latest a greatest galaxy to get good photos, I’m sure I posted elsewhere on here but for an experiment I got a display walls worth of 16x12s printed for a school trip my wife was running and I was amazed at the (relative) quality of them, didn’t think they would stand up to that sort of enlargement but hey they were loved by the intended audience. It goes without saying that photos intended for the interweb are just fine too. The biggest problem with all camera phones for me is shutter lag so she’s got an app that purports to help but I think it just cripples the res. I also hate holding at arm’s length, it’s just the most rubbish way to take a photo. That’s why I think the ‘M’ is such a joke it’s got the worst two features of a camera phone and you can’t even make a call with it


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 27, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> this is better
> 
> LEAKED Official Apple iPhone 5 Promo Video - Keynote 2012



Hahaha!! wickidwombat, thanks for posting that. That has to be one of the funniest YT movies I have seen in a long time. Very good. Cheers.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 27, 2012)

zim said:


> You don’t have to get the latest a greatest galaxy to get good photos, I’m sure I posted elsewhere on here but for an experiment I got a display walls worth of 16x12s printed for a school trip my wife was running and I was amazed at the (relative) quality of them, didn’t think they would stand up to that sort of enlargement but hey they were loved by the intended audience. It goes without saying that photos intended for the interweb are just fine too. The biggest problem with all camera phones for me is shutter lag so she’s got an app that purports to help but I think it just cripples the res. I also hate holding at arm’s length, it’s just the most rubbish way to take a photo. That’s why I think the ‘M’ is such a joke it’s got the worst two features of a camera phone and you can’t even make a call with it



I don't think holding at arms length is a rubbish way to take photos. Live view is a very good way of taking landscape photos. Also, it depends on the preference of the user. It might not be for you but don't generalize. A lot of users are fine with taking pictures using a live view.


----------



## docholliday (Dec 27, 2012)

Nah...I'll still take a Nokia N8 (my current phone) or a 808 Pureview instead of the Samsung...any day. Zeiss glass, large sensor, no Google crap, better build quality and battery life.

Primarily for the Zeiss glass. It's definitely noticable. I can shoot and print 11x14 prints that are pretty hard to tell from an average P&S. Now, when up against a 1Ds3 or H4D, then it just ain't fair...


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 27, 2012)

docholliday said:


> Nah...I'll still take a Nokia N8 (my current phone) or a 808 Pureview instead of the Samsung...any day. Zeiss glass, large sensor, no Google crap, better build quality and battery life.
> 
> Primarily for the Zeiss glass. It's definitely noticable. I can shoot and print 11x14 prints that are pretty hard to tell from an average P&S. Now, when up against a 1Ds3 or H4D, then it just ain't fair...



Yup. Nokia is better but I'm talking of the form factor which I like. I hope somebody take notice of it though. I just don't like the cellphone's form factor.


----------



## zim (Dec 31, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > You don’t have to get the latest a greatest galaxy to get good photos, I’m sure I posted elsewhere on here but for an experiment I got a display walls worth of 16x12s printed for a school trip my wife was running and I was amazed at the (relative) quality of them, didn’t think they would stand up to that sort of enlargement but hey they were loved by the intended audience. It goes without saying that photos intended for the interweb are just fine too. The biggest problem with all camera phones for me is shutter lag so she’s got an app that purports to help but I think it just cripples the res. I also hate holding at arm’s length, it’s just the most rubbish way to take a photo. That’s why I think the ‘M’ is such a joke it’s got the worst two features of a camera phone and you can’t even make a call with it
> ...




Yeh live view with a bleedin tripod!
I’m not generalising Jason, It’s my opinion. I struggle to think of a less stable way of taking a photograph. Oh wait standing on one leg whilst holding a camera at arms length… yip that would do it ;D


----------

